# MECA 2X - Southern IL 7/11/15



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Saturday July 11, Stereo One in Carbondale, IL will host a 2X MECA event.

MECA registration starts at 12pm, spl runs and sq judging start at 1pm
$25 for members and $30 for non members.

Stereo One Carbondale
2355 Sweets Dr.
Carbondale, Illinois 62902

https://www.facebook.com/events/1604445723170632/


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

It is only a 3 hour 20 minute drive down I-24 to get to The Vinny after this event on Saturday... Should be able to be there before dinner Saturday night.

(not me... Just sayin' if someone wanted to do it, it could be done. In fact, someone leaving Carbondale at the same time as me would make it to Lebanon about 45 minutes before I got home....)


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

:thinking: 

I might be down for this show. It is only 7 hours away. LOL I did some tweaking and I think my sound improved from Slamology. I noticed that my IASCA and MECA sheets were close to the ones from late 2013 so I have basically made no improvements from that time score wise.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Eric you are a crazy man. Lol. If you're going to drive that far, you should hit both events that weekend. The Vinny is just an additional 3+ hours down the road and is a 3x point event. That will get you 3 additional inputs from high quality judges plus a bunch of guys on here will be happy to give feedback and advice.


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

It is the 11 hour drive back to Des Moines Sunday afternoon/night that stops me from doing that. I can't take Monday off.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah, I can see that being a problem.


----------



## TheAlchemist9 (Apr 29, 2015)

I have family visiting from Friday until Sunday this weekend. Can't get away for the 3hr drive each way. T_T


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

I have decided to stay home. Hoping things get worked out so I will be over in August for training.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Bump it up... The show is tomorrow!

Eric, it is ok to not drive 7 hours for a "local" show. Heck, I think I am crazy for driving 4 hours each way.


----------

